# Museums etc near Shepshed, Liecester ?



## BillWood (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello,

Am over in UK from Australia to visit my wife's family.

Any little known or obscure and interesting historical engine / general metalwork museums / model displays etc  in and around Shepshed and Liecester ?

Will do a google search for myself but any recommendations welcome.

Thanks

Bill


----------

